# @MiniGoatsRule- The Gunner Forum



## MiniGoatsRule (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey guys! I wanted to make a new journal... but for my brother. His name is Gunner, and he's not exactly human.

You know that one guy in your friend group who's dangerously obsessed with animals, thinks of some of his pets as siblings, and doesn't want to have a career in a non-animal related-business?

Yours truly. And one of those sibling-pets is my dog, Gunner.

Lately, he's been acting strange (occasional limp, lethargic, etc.). Earlier today, he was diagnosed with a back injury from playing fetch on hard surfaces (Thanks, everybody who enters my house and falls for Gunner's mind-tricks where he makes you play fetch wherever you're at, including me, thanks).

So I thought, _Why don't I make something for Gunner to show how many people care about animals they've never met?_ (Yes, I am making fun of sites like that, but I love sites like that, so...)

Every day, I will be posting an update thread to show how Gunner is doing until he gets better, and maybe will keep using it occasionally after that. I don't know. Also, I may forget to post some days. kind of like in my journal that I made this summer. I forgot what it was called (I never got past my first post...).

Keep up to date with this, please show your support to my main man. Thanks, y'all!


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Apr 17, 2020)

Sorry, forgot to post yesterday.

I will not see Gunner until Monday, so this is the last post for a bit, but still show your support! When I get back home I will read Gunner any new posts.

He has been needing to stay home a lot, which has been torture on the poor guy... But hopefully he will be all better soon enough! 

Keep up the support!


----------

